# Local Hydro Dipping? Mossy Oak



## dvlerin41 (Mar 4, 2013)

Anybody know any local camo dipping companies that can do Mossy Oak Patterns? Most around here that I have found can only do "off" brand camos. Looking for Bottomland, or Duck Blind


----------



## WestGaJohn (Mar 5, 2013)

I think the lack of replies really indicates a wanted service in the area.  I know I have a couple that I'd consider doing if this were available.


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 5, 2013)

It's amazing how protective companies are of copywrited patterns. They'll only let certain companies dip with their patterns. So it's very difficult for little local shops to get them.


----------



## dvlerin41 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah kind of noticed this. I found companies out of state, they of course charge a little more, plus shipping. I really prefer to stay local, rather then ship my benelli. I know I could get a "off brand" camo similar but I like mossy oak bottom land and duck blind.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 7, 2013)

The big name camo companies charge a royalty fee for companies to use their patterns.


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, last time I saw it was $5000 a year to be able to deal Mossy Oak Films. 

The only thing I can suggest is finding a company that does deal their film and will sell some of it, then find a local company and let them know where they can get the film. But it definitely isn't going to be cheap. Shipping it might not be a bad deal.


----------



## dvlerin41 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah, that was my first thought because I have a friend who can do the dipping part, but I am assuming the companies that pay those royalty fees are not gonna give up the film very easily or at all since it brings them more business. May just end up having to bite the bullet and ship it an pay a extra.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 9, 2013)

New company in valdosta.   Saw it on another thread.  Turkey talk maybe.  Camopro.com maybe.  I'm on phone so give me a bit to look.


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 11, 2013)

Offroadtek said:


> Yeah, last time I saw it was $5000 a year to be able to deal Mossy Oak Films.
> 
> You arent far off of the royalty charge, thats why i wll not use it, just not doabble when youre a small company. Alot of the off brand camos look better than the expensive stuff anyway.


----------



## killerv (Mar 15, 2013)

A new company just opened down in Valdosta called CamoPro Hyrdrographics, they will start dipping in April if I'm not mistaken, I believe they are still waiting on FFL stuff. They went through all the Mossy Oak licensing and will be dipping with Mossy Oak patterns along with others.


----------



## hershey21 (Mar 24, 2013)

It's not local but I took my gun to Birmingham. I believe the place was called marks outdoors. They did a good job. Mine was done in obsession


----------



## AW2010 (Apr 14, 2013)

Here's some work done at CamoPro in Valdosta!


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 15, 2013)

If you have a benelli coated from benelli can they just go over the top of that or does it have to be removed some how?


----------



## AW2010 (Apr 15, 2013)

Luke0927 said:


> If you have a benelli coated from benelli can they just go over the top of that or does it have to be removed some how?



It can be dipped over!


----------



## TroutManJoe (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure where you are, but Southern Customs in Ellijay can take care of you.


----------

